# Pflanzen



## Teichforum.info (28. Okt. 2003)

Als Newcomer, der einen kleinen Folienteich im Garten vorgefunden hat, wüßte ich gern: Muß ich ins Wasser hängende Hartlaubgewächse und __ Efeu beseitigen/ abschneiden, wenn ich Goldfische im Teich habe? Oder sind sie sogar gut?


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Okt. 2003)

Hallo,

verzeih bitte, aber ich weiss nicht, wie ich Dich richtig anspreche. Balke ? Schön, jemanden aus Israel im Forum zu haben (damit dürftest Du mich in der Entfernung von Deutschland locker abgehängt haben   ).

Ich habe Dein Posting einmal hier in die Rubrik "Pflanzen" verschoben, da ist die Aufmerksamkeit grösser und es kommen mehr Antworten.

Wenn Du mich fragst, brauchst Du Pflanzen, die in den Teich hängen, nur zu stutzen, wenn der Laubfall so gross wird, dass Du zu viele Nährstoffe in den Teich bringst. Also dann, wenn viel Pflanzenmasse im Teich verrottet. Oder dann, wenn die Pflanzen giftig für die Fische sind (aber das ist bei __ Efeu ja nicht der Fall, oder, Kollegen ??? - Hilfe !).

Normalerweise sehen Pflanzen, die ins Wasser hängen, eher gut aus und man hält sch mit dem Schneiden etwas zurück.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Okt. 2003)

Hallo,

mit __ Efeu bin ich unsicher. Die Früchte sind ganz bestimmt giftig, mit den Blättern bin ich mir nicht sicher. Aber es ist ein immergrünes Gewächs, also fallen die Blätter nicht in den Teich. Ich glaube nicht, daß die Fische die Blätter abbeissen werden (außer es handelt sich um __ Graskarpfen).

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Okt. 2003)

Hallo,
bei nem Freund  ist fast der Ganze Teichrand mit __ Efeu zugewuchert,und es Pasiert nichts mit den Fischen..
Bei Goldfischen habe ich keine Bedenken,Efeulaub schaffen die nicht kaputtzu beissen...
ZuWerner,ich glaube der Efeu ist Nicht soo giftig,gibt es nicht auch so Medizin aus Efeu??


----------

